# HotterRod



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey all!
What do you get when you cross a Tjet hotrod (by Dash) , a Diecast 23'T (by JL) ,a dremel and some fine jewelers files?? You get something pretty cool, yeah?! :thumbsup: 

(sorry the pics are fuzzy) :tongue:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Now that's a pretty awesome looking car man! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*cOOOOOllll*

Joe,
What fer gas milege does er git????

Thats one sweet lookin ride. :thumbsup: .Reminds me of the one I use to own..You could smell the sweet aroma of the fumes when you would drive ..

Love the old buckets..
GB


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice work Joe...*

That T-Bucket is T-Riffic. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

nice work Joe, I love "frankencars"


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Great Job Joez ! It is this type of nonconformity & iconoclasm that adds to the hobby !

Neal :dude: 



PS Know I know what to do with that donor body for my Woody Hot Rod !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Whoa -- COOL :thumbsup:

'doba


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thats one good looking car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yarrrgh! That be a right nifty bucket. Tell me Joe, How do those things handle on the JL Front Ends? Seen people use 'em. I've always wondered. Where did the cat procure the cool rag top? I could use a couple two or three like that. Thanks - BH


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Joe,

this Hot Rod is simply AWESOME! I love it!!! Any chance of giving her a bath in moldmaking silicone...? ))

BTW: Is that a T-Jet chassis with AFX specialty rear wheels + separate front end of the diecast? 

Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Joez- Great car. Ever since you cut your hair and added whiskers, you are turning out some great work!
I too am curious about how that front end performs while racing.
Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joe... sweet ride dude!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joez,
Man you really kicked it up a level. Nice color to boot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Joez, Now yer talking man!!!!! Gotta love the Hotrods... :thumbsup:

Not to change the subject: What ever happened with the Mack C cab? Did you ever make that into a resin replica? If you ever do I would be interested in a half dozen of them for various projects...

Keep your wheels between the ditches and the wind at your back...

Jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Joe thats freakin awesome! but it looks wrong on the chip board.. so you should send it here.. lol.. Nice Nice work buddy....


guess what I am pouring today?


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> guess what I am pouring today?
> 
> 
> Dave


 

Silver Bullets? :freak: 

See you tonight!  rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Hey all!
> What do you get when you cross a Tjet hotrod (by Dash) , a Diecast 27'T (by JL) ,a dremel and some fine jewelers files?? You get something pretty cool, yeah?! :thumbsup:
> 
> (sorry the pics are fuzzy) :tongue:


You get a kool kruzer to run to Sonic with!

Nice job!

Marty


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great job Joe.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice job! 
So how does it cruise?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Holy Hannah, guys!

I never expected this kind of praise on a slap & tickle job like the HotterRod. I thank you kindly! :thumbsup: Ok, here are the details, though there are really not that many, yeah?


Construction:

I sawed the nose of the hotrod body just forward of the rear hood-line then filed up to it. (in retrospect, i could have left it 1/16" longer and the headers would have been dead-on, eh!) Since this is a painted bod, the new cowl-line was touched up with testors blue enamel. 

The raggy, motor and front end were lifted from a JL 23'Tbucket Diecast. I removed the splayed headlight buckets from the grill shell with the intention of raising them, but lost one as it shot across the room as I was cutting! D'oh! (they were in the way of the chassis rails) 
I sectioned away the front of the DC chassis and used the front rivet hole in it to screw it to the chassis with the guidepin. I mounted it top-for-bottom to get the smooth side against the chassis and notched it to clear the fronts of the shoes. The motor was notched to set upon the gear plate and was epoxied to the DC chassis along with the grill shell in their new locations. The rag top was filed at the back and sides to fit the contour of its new home and was epoxied in place also. (it was nearly a perfect fit to begin with, eh!) The Body and front end were screwed to the chassis seperately.

I detailed the rocker covers by washing them in black and wiping off any raised portions. This made the details (ribs, bolts, fins) really stand out!


Handling:

Since the DC front end seemingly weighs next to nothing compaired to the torque offered by the Tjet chassis and the spec. rears, I was not surprised to see the car try to wheelie out of the slot under hard acceleration. (I may add a wheelie-bar, yeah?)

Under smooth acceleration, this car handles smooth as glass, even through the curves! (I was surprised here)
I had to really work at getting the rear to slide out in the curves. Though I would love to take credit for the handeling of this car, the great balance was purely accidental! 

Bill and Jim, I hope I have answered your questions, eh?

Claus, This car was not destined for the RTV soup, but was built to check the performance of the project before I committed to making molds. I would say that the project was a smashing success in performance (and asthetics, by the rave reviews! Thank you EVERYONE!) and molds will be made in the not too distant future!

JebusJet.....hehehe....tjd.......do you mind if I use it?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed report Joe! I'll take some when you cast. BH


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Sweeeeet ride Joe, I luv it


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

joez,

Sweet, _really _ like your new ride . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

That's a very nice rod, Joe!

Love the colour and the engine looks about the right size too-
(And very potent!)

A very clean execution, Sir!

I love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




Cheers..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is way cool Joez....some day you are going to let me drive it right? Lucky!

I think this post was before joining HT so, just wanted to say YEAH NICE!

Bob...zilla


----------

